# Eir - impossible to contact



## sadie

Eir are impossible to contact. You cannot get through on 1901. I was on Hold for 53 mins then the call got cut off.
The Email for domestic users is now disabled. 
The Chat is rarely attended. My last attempt at the Chat, the person who responded just pasted a link from the online page into the answer box. 
The Boards.ie forum has shut down. 
If you have a Twitter account you can message Eircare but it takes 2 days for them to answer. 
It has taken me 4 days to get a query on my Bill answered and it's still not resolved.
Short of going into the Eir shop there is no way to get to speak to anyone. 
Surely there are Regulations about a Service Provider being available to customers. Even Sky isn't this bad.


----------



## cmalone

Eir’s call centre is operated by outsource provider HCL at various locations around the country ... Eir themselves know the HCL model didn’t work ...
https://www.hcl.com/


They are currently relocating Dublin staff ..,
https://www.google.ie/amp/s/www.iri...ntre-handover-even-messier-1.3634947?mode=amp

If you know anyone looking for a job this might suit...Sligo .. so service might improve ! 
https://ie.indeed.com/m/viewjob?jk=...Url=https://ie.indeed.com/m/jobs?q=Eir%2C+Hcl


----------



## Lightning

The Eir Boards.ie forum is back. 

It is outrageous how difficult is to contact Eir. Their call centre setup is a total disgrace. 

One way to force contact is to lodge a complaint with Comreg. 

Another way, is to block direct debits if Eir have made a billing mistake. They will be in contact. 

Another way, is to phone regular Eir, non-call centre staff, in their HQ if you can figure out a direct contact which some people have.


----------



## Fisherman

This seems to be a problem with all these service providers....  Have had same problem with Tescomobile and Sky together this week. Took me 6 days to sort an issue with Tescomobile. Finally had to go to a Tesco store to get access to them. The instore guy had a direct line number and it was sprted in 2 minutes...


----------



## Leper

I logged a fault with My-Eir website a few minutes ago. The fault was logged without difficulty and delay. I have no reason to contact any person regarding the fault. The screen informed me "Fault Logged" and there were enough fields on the website to explain/amplify.

Contacting the like of Comreg to complain about something minor is like going to the high court to complain your local shop concerning the more sugar content of of male "jellybabies" sweets.


----------



## cmalone

Comreg are particularly weak and uninterested in consumer complaints. They just provide a procedure that the operators are not fearful of or would have any sanction..,

 Know of many ‘missing in action’ Comreg complaints - which operates via a Cork based outsource call centre itself ... with service level akin to that of Eir’s HCL 

But - you should log the complaint with Comreg (even for statistical data!) ...


----------



## cremeegg

Leper said:


> I logged a fault with My-Eir website a few minutes ago. The fault was logged without difficulty and delay. I have no reason to contact any person regarding the fault. The screen informed me "Fault Logged" and there were enough fields on the website to explain/amplify.



Its nice that you logged your fault. Let us know when your fault gets acted upon.


----------



## sadie

The person on Twitter replied and said they had 'opened a case' for me query about my bill, which they say will be resolved in 8 days. So I will wait to hear.


----------



## Leper

I defended Eir in a previous post on this thread. We had a fault on our telephone landline. It was a serious fault and took months to correct. The final month was nearly all of December, but the fault was fixed in early January 2019.

I can understand the frustration people have when ringing 1901 to contact Eir's Loyalty Team. I started at 8.30am today. By 10.30am having dialled 1901 and the subsequent sub section was greeted by canned music for hours. There was a recording that informed me I could be waiting 30 minutes for an operative. At one stage I was waiting two hours continuously with no voice update and just continuous canned music. This was replicated from 4.00pm to 6.00pm. Having worked in Eircom for years, I had a few "contact" numbers only to find that these have been discontinued.

I had my first typed online chat with an Eir representative from 5.56pm and the "communication" lasted for over an hour. The Eir person could not get a manager to contact me. This was quite an experience for me as a telecommunication company could not get a manager to communicate with me. Today I have wasted at least 5 hours that I will never get back. I am very disappointed with Eir.


----------



## Marion

I rang the 1890 26 02 60 number 2 weeks ago and got somebody on the line within a few minutes. They worked with me to solve a problem over the phone. It wasn’t resolved.

They sent out an agent within 3 days on my time schedule with a new eir box. They left it even though it turned out my TV was the problem.

I had a good experience and I could not fault them on this occasion.

Marion


----------



## Leper

I was directed to www.eir.ie/complaints where eir advertised a solution within 48 hours. I logged my complaint and immediately received an acknowledging email advising the complaint procedure could now take up to 5 days because of the amount of complaints on hand. 

Here I am, having defended eir anytime I could now facing eircom who are going out of their way to prolong the complaint process


----------



## Feemar5

I totally agree with the lack of customer service in Eir.    I was on hold yesterday for 50 minutes and eventually had to hang up.     I posted on the Eir facebook page and a representative contacted me on Messenger.     My query was regarding my account - they said that a discount I had for 12 months was being discontinued  but my contract is due for renewal and I asked them to get someone from Sales to contact me.   That was not possible and I was informed I needed to contact Customer Care directly.  I tried unsuccessfully but have asked on their web page for a call back ................. we will wait and see.


----------



## Ravima

I had a query re cancelled account for a deceased relative. I emailed complaints dept for assistance, pointing out that it was not a complaint. They got back to me within 24 hrs and matter was resolved very quickly thereafter. I found the assistance excellent.


----------



## Leper

Eir like many other large customer companies employ Call Centres for non technical/physical contact with customers. There is no problem in contacting Sales Departments. Companies make it as easy as possible for contact regarding sales. But, for anything else the sequence is long (I spent 90 minutes again yesterday waiting for the Loyalty Team of Eir listening to goddawful canned music too). I should point out that when contact was eventually made the Eir guy was very helpful. The whole process could be compared to Accident and Emergency in a busy hospital where you hung around on a trolley for hours and hours (or days) but when you eventually reach a bed in a ward you're on the road to recovery.

Having spoken with Mrs Lep last night, we have decided to cease the landline and Eir internet once our agreement term expires. After that we can rely on our mobilles (effectively, we do this already) and take internet services from the cheapest around even if it's Eir.


----------



## JMcD003

I signed up for eir in November 2017, what a mistake that was. They came to install my my broadband and tv the week before Christmas (friday) They turned up 6 hours late at 8pm and informed me I had only purchased basic broadband which was not the case. 

I cancelled the service on the Monday or so I thought!! I got an email confirming cancellation but roll on in the January 2018. 8 phone calls (hours upon hours)...numerous emails and Twitter chats and my account still active despite being told by 6 different agents my contract and account was cancelled. Feb 2018 Eir start sending me a bill of €5 credit and did so for 12 months. Note I had no direct debit attached to the account and having been put through the mill with them I couk d not be bothered following up on this and anyway I was told my account was deactivated on 7 separate occasions. 

Hello January 2019 and what's thus Eir now charging me €36 a month for Eir sport. Charging me for a service I don't use and the credit on my so called deactivated account is heading for a negative balance. I DM Eir via Twitter they inform me my account is still active and have no record of my cancellation.

Anyone thinking of going to Eir please don't. You'll end up in aess and they tell me I need to ring 1901 to follow up on this. They have my number and I am not wasting half of the day to trying cancel my account for at least the 9th time.

In short I joined Eir for 3 days in 2017. It's now 2019 and they are incapable of following through on cancellation.


----------



## Leper

The obvious solution here is for Eir not to use any Call Centres. Their 1901 Call Centre when you are trying to contact the Loyalty Team takes only 84 minutes for a reaction (having waited over 120 minutes the day before and go no reaction). But, you have the joy of listening to crap canned music while you wait. Your boss is twiddling his fingers while you do it during work time. In my case it's put my retirement on hold; at least I'm not costing an employer anything.

I understand it is not only Eir that is experiencing supplying goddawful service. Virgin etc give a crap service too. The common denominator is they all use Call Centres. Call Centres don't work, obviously. No offence to anybody working in one; I'm sure they can supply some stories too. I reckon Call Centres can be compared to the Catholic Church's only contraception suggestion, the Billings Method. And that didn't work either. Great pulpit talk but useless.

JMcD003 is right - don't pay and they'll contact you. My overriding experience is that I'll cease my landline at the end of all this. I've had enough and no more Call Centres.


----------



## Purple

Sky customer service is excellent... I miss them.


----------



## jim

My Eir bill has increased from 55 approx to 75 approx due to expiry of my mobile phone discount. Its also going to increase again this month to I think 100approx due to expiry of my broadband discount.

I went into a shop last week to enquire about getting another discount or renewing etc. Guy told me to call 1901. he said the wait is long but that eventually id be heard and have a discount applied.

after 30 mins or so today my call was answered but the guy had to put me through to another dept to have new discount/renewal discussed. I waited another 40 mins but nobody ever answered my call so I hung up.

I then tried to contact them through webmail, the guy was unable to help and couldn't really explain why or even escalate my query to a supervisor so I gave up on that.

Then I tried to email them but apparently their email is not working.

What a joke! Don't know what to do now re contacting them...back to shop I suppose. Its actually getting funny at this stage. fawlty towers type stuff.


----------



## Jazz01

jim said:


> fawlty towers type stuff.



Ahh now - that is the level that we would hope Eir would aspire to ...


----------



## PM9999

I have a mobile internet contract that I wanted to cancel. Step 1 - webchat, no good. Step2 - call 1905. Obligatory 40 minute wait, operator advised she would cancel and email me confirmation. No email received, so step 3 - visit eir store. Assistant said there was a note on my account about an enquiry to cancel, but contract hadn't actually been cancelled. He said he couldn't cancel it in the shop, but I just needed to email cancellations@eir.ie  Step 4 - email sent. 30 minutes later, auto response "This email address is no longer valid for cancellations". Step 5 - relay entire Kafkaesque saga to an eir rep on boards.ie. She said she could do nothing, I had to phone 1905.......

Step 6 - email Carolan Lennon using address from   relaying the story. 2 days later, I received a phone call from eir complaints. The guy phoning apologised, said the contract was now cancelled, and he would cancel the final month's charge (Eur 30) as compensation.

I will still believe it's cancelled only when I see no further direct debits being taken.

It shouldn't be like this - it is a shambles.

Paul


----------



## Feemar5

Eventually I got my contract sorted with Eir.     It has taken since 31st January to sort out.   Every day I tried to contract them -no web chat, asked for a call back from sales - no one called.     Phoned 1901 and was left holding on 6 different days of between 35 and 50 minutes when eventually I just hung up.  Today I visited the local EIR shop but they could do nothing - I then decided to stick with it and was on hold for 55 minutes when eventually I got to speak to a human.   I would have cancelled but my husband likes Eir sport !!     From talking to friends  I understand other suppliers are just as bad.


----------



## dublin67

I wouldn't touch Eir.  I use Virgin Media for my business broadband and landlines.  A few times I've called up I've got through to someone in three minutes (yes a person).  The modem was tested and other techie stuff.  Problem resolved each time.  Eir is a legacy of five(?) rounds of private equity buyouts where the all available cash was used to pay the last crowd who sold it.


----------



## Feemar5

Virgin not available in my neck of the woods so have little choice


----------



## Lightning

You can go with any of the many Eir resellers such as Pure Telecom and Vodafone.


----------



## Purple

Feemar5 said:


> From talking to friends I understand other suppliers are just as bad.


Many are appalling but Eir is in a class of its own when it comes to bad customer service. It's like they actually try to be that bad; it couldn't be an accident.


----------



## peemac

I have to agree with everything bad said about Eir. An utter appalling lack of customer service.

Signed up last week for FTTH + sim only mobile - very easy to sign up, so i was hopeful.

Needed to make a change to the delivery address of the sim card. That should have been easily done by email, webchat or registering for myeir which they encourage you to do. Failing that call them on 1901

1 - sent email to canwehelp@eir.ie  as it states in the email  they sent - email address is restricted and email bounced back.

2. Tried to register for myeir. They state all you need is your account number. Nope you need you account number and you not yet issued landline number or broadband number (only issued AFTER installation)

3 - I'll try webchat. Gave all the details. "sorry we can't help you, you need to call 1901!"  They then said that they could solve the myeir issue - I was hopeful. Then they said no phone number has been issued yet, so no can do.

4 - Tried 1901. after 32 minutes on hold I gave up

Avoid them at all costs.


----------



## RedOnion

Eir published a statement on this last week:

[broken link removed]


----------



## The_Cash_Man

Can breaking an eir contract (because their service was appaling) affect your credit rating?

On their website it states they share info with Credit Insights and that info is shared with other Telecomms companies, but can it affect your credit rating, also it is my word versus theirs on who broke the terms of the contract....

eir.  ie/  credit-insights/


----------



## peemac

RedOnion said:


> Eir published a statement on this last week:
> 
> [broken link removed]


Webchat can't help. emails get bounced back, you can't do changes on myeir. The ONLY option you have is to call them and wait times are in excess of 30 minutes.

So the ONLY way to communicate with eir is via 1901. Most companies will have a working email or the webchat people can make small change, this would alleviate many calls. But eir don't permit webchat personnel make changes, their email address that they give you is restricted and you  have one choice and on choice only - spend an hour+ on hold.

Avoid like the plague


----------



## Leper

My saga with Eir appears to be coming to an end. We had no broadband for a couple of weeks because our account was "wrongfully" terminated by Eir. I have a promise from a Customer Service person (affable and efficient) after speaking to no less than ten other people who appeared ill trained, not capable of empathy with customers, and generally seemed to not give a whit or even know what they are doing. 

I'm glad the whole thing is nearly over. I liked Eir, Eircom, Telecom Eireann, Dept P&T in the past.


----------



## The_Cash_Man

Can anyone clarify if breaking an eir contract (I've paid for all services to date) can affect your credit rating?


----------



## lowspender

Rang eir last Friday put phone on speaker and I hung up after 2 hours 10 minutes.


----------



## MangoJoe

Having worked in the Telecoms Industry for years and from my own personal experience and that of others I know, including making valid complaints I am most decidedly of the opinion that Comreg are a useless, lazy guard dog, with the odd mild, disinterested bark and no inclination to ever bite.

Its a great pity as they're filling a vital space that a proper, efficient, active regulatory body is sorely needed in....


----------



## cremeegg

The_Cash_Man said:


> Can anyone clarify if breaking an eir contract (I've paid for all services to date) can affect your credit rating?



There is no such thing as a "Credit Rating". 

The Central bank maintains a "Central Credit Register" breaking an eir contract would not be recorded on this register.  See herehttps://www.centralbank.ie/consumer-hub/explainers/what-is-central-credit-register

Eir can share your credit info with other telecoms companies.


----------



## The_Cash_Man

Credit Report / Credit Rating / Credit score ... thanks for the reply !

The system by which Eir share info with other telecoms companies is operated by Experian, which had me concerned.


----------



## cremeegg

MangoJoe said:


> Having worked in the Telecoms Industry for years and from my own personal experience and that of others I know, including making valid complaints I am most decidedly of the opinion that Comreg are a useless, lazy guard dog.



I worked briefly in the US in a company which had an FCC (Federal Communications Commission) licence. One of the terms of their licence was that they answered the telephone within 90 seconds on average.

This was continuously monitored by software installed in the phone system and a report of the average answer time sent to the FCC every two weeks. 

The running average was displayed in the offices continuously and if it was slipping everyone in the office was dragged in to get the average back up.


----------



## roker

I cannot get through to them, on several occasions I have had to write to them and they did phone me


----------



## Purple

RedOnion said:


> Eir published a statement on this last week:
> 
> [broken link removed]


I'd happily pay extra just to have access to good customer service. I hate having to deal with Eir. I hate their adverts because they are so far from the truth of what they are as a company. Everything about them annoys me.


----------



## Leper

Thanks for the link, Purple. I read it. For once we now have a major Call Centre admitting openly that it has screwed up and is falling short of the mark and begs patience from the customers they themselves have not been patient with.


----------



## peemac

DO NOT sign up to eir unless you want your patience tested.

I stupidly signed up. Needed a sim card sent to a work address. That cannot be done. Took an hour and 20 minutes for a call. Decided to cancel. (24 hours after signing up) Was given a reference number, confirmed order was cancelled. Sim card not delivered, BB installation did not proceed.

Guess what? - Bill arrived today.

Webchat "not our department" I must ring cancellation team and waste another hour+++ .


AVOID at all costs. It is not worth it no matter what they offer.


----------



## Purple

Leper said:


> Thanks for the link, Purple. I read it. For once we now have a major Call Centre admitting openly that it has screwed up and is falling short of the mark and begs patience from the customers they themselves have not been patient with.


It was RedOnion's link.


----------



## Tim McMahon

I, too, regret leaving Sky. My mobile is demanding a PUK and I am stuck in the UK with no phone. My eir has decided that I don’t exist. So at the worst possible time I cannot call home or for help. I am a disabled pensioner. Does anyone know is eir behaviour is so bad we can legitimately terminate the contract?


----------



## Romulan

Statement released on the 1st April.

Enough said.


----------



## twofor1

My discounted 12-month contract @ €50 monthly with Eir is up this month, it will then go to €76 monthly.

I rang 1901, put the phone on speaker and went about my various household chores.

After 35 minutes an agent answered, he said he could only offer advertised packages, none of which have my current allowances etc. He transferred me to their Loyalty Team who should be able to help.

Another 40 minutes of household chores with the phone on speaker before a loyalty team member came on the line and offered me my current package with a further 12 month contract for €44.98 monthly, that’s €5 less than my current discounted rate, and €31 monthly less than my roll over rate.

It is wrong that Eir make it so difficult to make contact, change or query, no doubt knowing that many of their complacent customers will just roll over onto these higher rates.

For 75 minutes, in my case anyway there is a €372 saving over the next 12 months, so well worth it.


----------



## Peanuts20

twofor1 said:


> My discounted 12-month contract @ €50 monthly with Eir is up this month, it will then go to €76 monthly.
> 
> I rang 1901, put the phone on speaker and went about my various household chores.
> 
> After 35 minutes an agent answered, he said he could only offer advertised packages, none of which have my current allowances etc. He transferred me to their Loyalty Team who should be able to help.
> 
> Another 40 minutes of household chores with the phone on speaker before a loyalty team member came on the line and offered me my current package with a further 12 month contract for €44.98 monthly, that’s €5 less than my current discounted rate, and €31 monthly less than my roll over rate.
> 
> It is wrong that Eir make it so difficult to make contact, change or query, no doubt knowing that many of their complacent customers will just roll over onto these higher rates.
> 
> For 75 minutes, in my case anyway there is a €372 saving over the next 12 months, so well worth it.



Crikey, that's a cut and paste of the process I go through with Virgin every year. !!


----------



## Purple

Virgin's customer service is muck as well. Not as bad as Eir but Eir are "queueing for aid during an Ebola outbreak in the Central African Republic" bad. 
Sky have excellent customer service. It's just a pity that their broadband sits on Eir lines and they don't do mobile phones.


----------



## Steven Barrett

Have anyone tried their twitter account team? Pretty helpful. Except they can't advise business accounts but they forwarded on the business account email address to me. They are pretty efficient. Given up on staying on hold, too distracting to my day. Just send them an email. I can deal with their response when it suits me


----------



## landlord

I am trying to transfer my other half’s phone on three bill pay to Eir bill pay. 

 The new Sim came and it says if you’re trying to keep your number you must call bill pay customer care on 1905....ok great. 

So when you call 1905 it asks 4 times what’s your Eir mobile number is and then cuts you off.......

So the official letter that comes with the new sim giving you guidance on how to port your existing number to Eir tells you to phone a number that can not be used unless you already have an existing Eir phone number.....

Before I use some rather strong “virtual” swear words please tell me I’m doing something wrong. Thanks


----------



## Slim

42 minutes on hold with Eire today. Answered at last, explained l was looking for my UAN to change supplier. Was told l was through to 'Roaming' and l needed another department, click more holding music and then cut off! 43.39 on the phone, 10s with a brusque agent and nothing. Online chat were no help but l lodged a complaint by email just for the heckler of it. I will probably just get Sky to switch us!


----------



## Marsha25

landlord said:


> I am trying to transfer my other half’s phone on three bill pay to Eir bill pay.
> 
> The new Sim came and it says if you’re trying to keep your number you must call bill pay customer care on 1905....ok great.
> 
> So when you call 1905 it asks 4 times what’s your Eir mobile number is and then cuts you off.......
> 
> So the official letter that comes with the new sim giving you guidance on how to port your existing number to Eir tells you to phone a number that can not be used unless you already have an existing Eir phone number.....
> 
> Before I use some rather strong “virtual” swear words please tell me I’m doing something wrong. Thanks



Got Sim for one of the kids (PAYG). Had the same issue. Can't recall how I ended up finding out that they'd have to bring it in to an Eir shop to get sorted. Didn't bother.


----------



## Nellie123

Your only hope of contacting eir on 1901 is at 9am. Managed to get through to them twice this week within 5 minutes waiting time.


----------



## MrEarl

Hi, 

I'm amazed at how poor Eir's reputation has become for customer service .. I recently had reason to look for their "Talk to ...." forum over on Boards, and see they've closed it down.  

Between the customer comments on that site, and this one, there's no way I'm going to move to them now.


----------



## Purple

MrEarl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm amazed at how poor Eir's reputation has become for customer service .. I recently had reason to look for their "Talk to ...." forum over on Boards, and see they've closed it down.
> 
> Between the customer comments on that site, and this one, there's no way I'm going to move to them now.


That's the right decision. I moved to get Eir Sport but I now know that I can get it with Sky for €27.50 a month. That's well worth it just to not have to deal with Eir Customer Service.


----------



## Marsha25

Anyone trying to contact them could try their Facebook Messenger  - I sent a message recently and it was dealt with swiftly.


----------



## Purple

Marsha25 said:


> Anyone trying to contact them could try their Facebook Messenger  - I sent a message recently and it was dealt with swiftly.


I don't want to contact them using their Facebook Messenger. I want to contact them using their phone support. I am their customer. By taking up to an hour (or more) to take my calls they are telling me that they do not value my business.
If they said that they don't take phone calls I wouldn't use them. They don't say it but in practice they don't take phone calls.


----------



## Leper

Marsha25 said:


> Anyone trying to contact them could try their Facebook Messenger  - I sent a message recently and it was dealt with swiftly.



Eir is a telecommunications company. It is not too much to expect to be able to contact them by telephone. My bad experience with them is still ongoing despite several promises having waited over 2 hours to speak to somebody on several occasions some months ago .

A Little Bit of Insight:- Because of Eir's tardiness of dealing with my queries I contacted an old colleague still working with Eir. He informed me that Eir is finding it difficult to (a) Recruit (b) To Keep in their "Sales Area" (Call Centre) staff. Eir is not alone and it appears the same is happening in many other call centres (sorry customer facing areas). People are employed with little or no customer service skills and are badly trained and too quickly and then pushed into the front line where they must try to learn by experience. There is only so much the staff can put up with and I don't blame them for walking away in the droves that they do.

Incidentally, I was informed of some of the call centre training techniques and personal work experiences and the general crap the staff have to live with. And God! can they tell some stories!


----------



## jim

Marsha25 said:


> Anyone trying to contact them could try their Facebook Messenger  - I sent a message recently and it was dealt with swiftly.



I contacted them on facebook today but was again just directed to dial 1901. Hittinv my head off the wall with these guys - so frustrating. I lodged a complaint with comreg, took 3 mins, prob nothing will become of it.


----------



## Leper

My current dispute with Eir which started in January 2019 (logged on AAM). It ended yesterday with credit added to my telephone account. It took 4 months of me ringing 1901, writing to Eir and emailing Eir. I knew what I was talking about, the Eir representatives didn't. They took liberties with words, made up charges, maintained their stance, dictated to me, hung up, transferred my calls to other reps, refused to put me in contact with a supervisor and provided a customer service where they should be embarrassed and shamed.

I kept dates, times, names, grades of Eir people to which I had contact. You know what, I felt sorry for them. They are young, inexperienced, ill-trained, worked to the bone, paid little, work long hours/weekends etc. They put up with abuse from custommers (not from me, I hasten to add) who would not behave the same way contacting a bank. The training regime is archaic with no focus on customer care. Their promotion outlets are a joke. On the Last Day they will be assumed body-and-soul into Heaven as they experience their hell on earth.


----------



## mathepac

My dispute with eir stretches back to December 2018 when I took their TV offering and added it to my home-phone, broadband and mobile deal. The agreed price was €72/month but bills in Jan, Feb & Mar were all in excess of the agreed price. Cue marathon telephone calls, emails, long waits, rude staff and uncooperative / nonexistent  supervisors until I saw light at the end of the tunnel in the form of a bill for €73.98 which I paid paid by VISA, €2 more than agreed as I wasn't paying by direct debit. I then resurrected the D/D and relaxed believing that all was well.

It wasn't; my current bill, due for payment on Jun 4th, is for €86.72. I got through to customer services very quickly for a change but reached a woman apparently in some form of distress as she spoke over me, shouted at me, said she disliked my attitude and hung up on me when I asked to speak to a supervisor. "NO! Ya can't talk to me supervisor because dey'll tell ya nuttin' different ta me" was her parting shot.

I phoned back, got through quickly again and spoke with the delectable French-accented Laura, who listened, referred to the notes at dates and times I quoted, agreed it was an eir SNAFU, left me on hold for a while and came back with some wonderful news. A credit note has been issued for the over-charge and my bill up to and including next Dec will be €69.96/month inc VAT.

Is this a dream? Should I send flowers, propose marriage, break open the Prosecco? Only time will tell but here's hoping. Otherwise come June I will be re-running "HERE'S JOHNNY!!"


----------



## Thirsty

For the sake of completeness, perhaps you might describe the accents of all the staff you spoke to in Eir since December?


----------



## mathepac

Irish various but mainly Dubbalin, French, Sud Afrikaan, Asian / Indian,  African (guessing Nigerian), Eastern European Russian & Polish. I think thats about it, emails and online chats don't convey accents well.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

Thirsty said:


> For the sake of completeness, perhaps you might describe the accents of all the staff you spoke to in Eir since December?


? em... why would he? The post is about his issue with his current bill dated June 4th?


----------



## mathepac

For the craic and I just noticed Laura sent me an email confirmng the new details as above but until Jan 2020. Despite her Dubbalin colleaugue's shouted  insitance  that I got similar notifications earlier in the year, this is the first confirmation I've had from eir staff about contract pricing or changes thereto. Well done Laura.


----------



## Thirsty

PaddyBloggit said:


> why would he? The post is about his issue with his ... bill ...


Quite.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

Thirsty said:


> Quite.



"*why would he? The post is about his issue with his ... bill ...*"

.... his bill of the 4th of June. If you are going to quote me, then quote me correctly.

As far as I can see, mathepac's post referring to accents was all to do with his latest bill... that being the one dated the 4th of June.


----------



## Thirsty

Other than emailing the CEO directly (and I like that plan) has anyone found a sucessful path to resolve an issue with eir?

I've just discovered that a 90 year old relative, who neither owns nor uses a PC or smartphone, was sold a Broadband bundle by a cold caller from Eir.

The landline has not been working since and so neither is the emergency fall alert.

I've had similar experiences with Eir as described above. I don't know how an elderly person, who is hard of hearing, is expected to deal with this appalling service.


----------

